# More ???? On a new/old tricycle



## ZE52414 (Dec 8, 2016)

Just bought and wanted to know more about.  Please and thank you


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 9, 2016)

These are Asian-made tricycles and are not that old. When our daughter was pre-school age in the late 1980s I remember seeing one of these brand new on display in a toy store. Under normal use they seem to start deteriorating quickly with shiny parts getting rusty, plastic parts cracking, and vinyl tearing or missing altogether. Originally this one would have a vinyl padded back seat. Sometimes there is a bowing of the frame where the seat support bolts on if heavier riders used it - a weak point in the design. Having a bolted connection at the head tube allows the frame to pivot and bend if too much weight is on it. These often had the name "Happy Rider" and "Sanfa Deluxe" on the decals. Sorry if I got a little long winded...guess being a mechanical designer by trade I'm a bit more critical of how things are made.

Dave


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank you very much! Lots of help on this site!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 10, 2016)

Here's one on ebay badged as a Sanfa Deluxe that is in remarkably good condition and must not have seen much use at all. Gives you an idea of what the rear seat should look like if you want to make a replacement. http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-50s...460840?hash=item543fe89868:g:3iIAAOSw5cNYSevN

The 67 year age they give for it is off by about 40 years to the younger side.

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 10, 2016)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/291966331718

Here is a twin for sale on eBay
" happy rider " trike
Good luck.

Mark


----------

